# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Testimonal New Koi Food from Ciawi....

## asfenv

Bermula dr diskusi masalah kualitas air dan penanggulangan penyakit koi,.akhirnya samapailah pada pembicaraan makan koi,...

Om chandra waktu itu mencoba menawarkan manakan hasil olahan dia yg sudah di test dikolam dia dengan beberapa periode,.dan hasilnya menakjubkan untuk warna dan body pd ikan,.

dan aku pun memberanikan diri mencoba makanan baru ini, dengan memberhentikan semua pakan yg aku kasih,.aku coba dengan 5kg untuk 15 ekor ikan dan hanya menggunakan  makanan olahan om Chandra ini,......

Hasil pengmatan selama 2 minggu pemberian pakan ini:
1. Air tidak kotor
2. Warna ngakat banget ,.terutama huntuk merah dan hitam,.shiroji also..
3. Body membengkak alis pertumbuhan mantaf,..
4. Harga sangat terjangkau,..he..he..
( yg paling menonjol pada pakan ini adalah untuk masalah color up nya luar biasa, dan body ikan shining banget., punuk ikan membesar.....)

sekilas aku pernah pake pakan import yg punya nama,..kalau dilihat hasilnya dalam 2 minggu ini,.kayaknya makanan om chandra ini lebih unggul.....,.sejujurnya aku gak tau kandungan kombinasi dalam makanan di buat om chandra ini,.tapi hasilnya untuk samapai sementara ini sangat baik sekali.....

complite info tentang pakan ini mungkin bisa kontek Langsung ke beliau : HP:0811160999,
tapi aku gak tau apakah pakan ini dijual bebas atau enggak,.apakah hanya untuk kalangan temen temen baik aja,.he..he..,...( Tapi untuk koi's member boleh dunk OM chandra di sahre makanan nya..he..he..he..)

akhirnya bisa juga menemukan pakan lokal yg diharapkan qualitasnya diatas pakan impor dengan harga terjangkau, walaupun setauku om chandra ini membuatnya masih hand made....he..he..he..........  ::  


Maaf mom  Chandra, Aku share info ini,.hanya ingin berbagi dengan temen temen koi's di forum ini,.....

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

yang pasti harganya dibawah harga pakan import kan??

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Sukses Om....

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perryp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> jadi kepancing pengen testimoni neh...
> 
> minta ijinnya ya omm   
> 
> waktu itu pernah pake yg dr om chandra, beli cuma 3 kg 
> pakan yg dipake om chandra cuma Breeder Pro yg dicampur sama ramuan rahasianya   
> tapi karena seblum pake pakan dr om chandra ikan2 ga saya foto dulu, akhirnya saya ga bisa ngebedain sebelum pake, sama sesudah pake
> 
> jadi saya berenti dulu pake pakan dari om chandra dan coba pake super save yg beli di pancoran 
> ...


thx buat yg udah pake pakan ini....
BTW om Perry pake yg versi jadul tuh   ::  ....dah lewat 6 bulan kyknya....
yg skrg dah jauh banget sama yg versi itu...dari semua sudut...

----------


## perryp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

hehehe 
ramuannya manteb
saran aja ni om abis kebanyakan pujian terus dari tadi   :: , ga tau yang versi baru gimana abis om chandranya experimen mulu   ::  
om candra perlu beli mesin cetak pelet om biar gedenya sama trus ga gampang ancur, kasih makannya jg jadi lebih enak.
yang terakhir saya pake versi sinking, cocok tu om ga perlu floating.
bravo om, saya nunggu versi barunya nih yg katanya 2 grade diatas yg kemaren saya pake.
wih wih pasti manteb bgt

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Untuk wilayah makassar apa sdh ada yg jual om chandra?

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoflooring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

wah dah ada di Saungkoi uuuyyy...mantab Om !!! pengen nyoba ah, mudah2an ikan-ikan lokal saya bisa kaya import bodynya  ::

----------


## legacy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fr3dy_54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

[quote=candra_w]


> Tadi malam Tenonx ada kirim saya 5 kg gratis pakan, ini kah gerangan...? 
> Sinking, dan koi tampak rakus memakannya; sudah mulai feed hari ini March 21th, '10. 
> Stop kombi pakan saki, konishi, azayaka. 
> Karena ini thread testimoni, akan saya up date info next 2 weeks, apakah ada perubahan [saya berharap tidak berubah - koi udah oke2 kok,]
> ha..ha..ha..


semoga hasil terlihat sebelum 2 minggu....was-was mode :: n.....  :: [/quote:2pywvb82]

Terlihat apa ya ?
Maksudnya terlihat tak bernyawa lagi ?

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> ..................................*"All 4 1" dimana body ikan naik, Sumi Naik & Hi juga naik tapi dengan tetap mempertahankan shiroji* ....................
> 
> ........................................ *3 hari showa2 saya suminya naik* ..........................................


keren nich, ada foto development selama 3 hr tsb om iwan?

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

pantes om aku ada nemu daun2 kering di pakannya om chandra hehehe
mantabs

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

waiting,,,,waiting,,,hehehe

 ::   ::

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

wuich,,,,dah ada....semarang,,,ayo semarang mn...om rova....hehe

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isjoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> baunya mantab bgt ya 
> begitu di tebar di kolam, ehh kupikir floating... ngggak taunya sinking ya.. bulir2 langsung tenggelam.
> btw, apa ada versi floating nya om candra?


sementara masih sinking om....
bagaimana hasilnya? yg ini betacarotenenya dikit..cuma untuk maintain, kl kurang puas dgn hasil ke merah bisa nanti coba LC color .....trims

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rere

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rere

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

[quote=candra_w]


> Mau update hasil pemberian LC di kolam saya selama 1 minggu :
> 
> (+) Warna naik...kohaku yang tadinya oranye..jadi merah
> (+) Shiroji putih bersih (tidak seperti pakan color yg bikin shiroji kuning)
> (+) Body jadi semokk
> 
> (-) Pelet cepat hancur...bikin kotor kolam.   
> (-) Ga bisa liat ikan berebut makanan di permukaan kolam     
> 
> Maju Terus Om Chandra.....Ditunggu versi berikutnya!


terimakasih om Setiabudi...
mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan krn pelet yg rapuh....ada kesalahan teknis wktu produksi...tidak akan terulang lg di waktu yg akan dtg.....
bau pakan bagaimana? apa perlu di kurangi atau di tambah, atau di ganti ?[/quote:1fo91bi5]


Bau pakan cukup lah....ga terlalu bau terasi....  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> Originally Posted by candra_w
> 
> terimakasih om untuk masukannya...
> kl masalah pakan hancur dan ngotorin air untuk yg akan datang di jamin tidak terjadi lg.....kmrn ada kesalahan di proses produksi...saat pelet siap di cetak mesin cetaknya rusak jd bahan yg sudah di racik di simpan lg sekitar seminggu.....ternyata binder/perekat bahannya jd rusak..dan sayangnya  tidak terpikirkan ini bisa terjadi...padahal seharusnya tinggal di tambah binder yg baru...
> 
> bau akan di usahakan untuk tidak terlalu menyengat
> 
> mohon masukan untuk beni? apakah cukup atau perlu di kencengin lg sedikit....
> 
> ...


setuju sama om fox  ::

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Caezart Mahesya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## toto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> kalo bs lebih murah om.. karena gk beda jauh ama pakan impor..
> dan beda jauh ama pakan lokal..


pakan impor yg grow yg ekonomis setara harga dgn LC ...tp kl pakan impor color yg paling murah sekalipun masih di atas LC....

untuk kualitas yg seperti skrg rasanya berat untuk di set harga lg kecuali di down grade....
karena beta carotene nya aja cost nya 20 rb per kg pakan...plus yg lain2...
kl ga pake color cuma grow aja bisa lah di potong biaya beta carotennya...tp jd ga All in 1...
dan kl di down grade ga bisa bersaing dgn pakan impor....dilema...
enaknya gimana?

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Saki Hikari 15kg SPIRULINA Rp. 1,447,000 = sekitar 96rb /kg
> kalo produk saki ini di gabung jd 90rb an / kg ( grow dan color )
> *harga sumber http://WWW.DODOKOI.COM 
> 
> tp kalo bs lebih dr pakan import apa lg produk anak bangsa sy pasti pilih LC..
> request yg grow nya max dan color nya max.. hahahaha...
> grow nya kenceng color nya pun kenceng naek nya..
> hayo hayo experimen..


harga LC masih di bawah om....tinggal kualitas...customer yg menentukan.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

LC koi food yg sudah di perbaiki besok di distribusikan...bagi yg berminat bisa hub agen....

Trims....

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

teng teeeng teeeeng... permisiiii... mau apdet...  :: 

kondisi ikan saat awal (ini ikan versi lelang sisa KC nya Om Sunu - Banzai Koi Keeping Contest)



ukuran kurang lebih 17cm sekitar pertengahan Pebruari 2010

dan foto dibawah tanggal 9 Mei 2010 setelah 1 bulan di kasih Ekstasi (baca LC)



info:
- kolam indoor tanpa matahari
- popupasi over (menurut hitungan pakar air  :: )
- pemberian pakan 2x sehari, pagi dan sore
- karena ada teman baik hati, ada supply tambahan probitik (bubuk) dicampur di LC

hasil menurut pendapat pribadi:
- skin quality jadi shining mantaaap
- body... duh nyaris seisi kolam ikan ku pada berpunuk (lihat apre ikan Kohaku PQ aku d) size nya hampir sama
- beni menurut ku ngga begitu berpengaruh, mungkin indoor tanpa matahari  :: 
- shiroji... karena kolam indoor, tapi ga tau kenapa... mungkin putih yang cemerlang (halaah... apalah istilah nya)
- sumi... sedikin naik... ada 1 ekor showa F1 dan tancho showa F1 (belum sempat foto) sumi nya terlihat lebih solid

apalagi yah... bingung disclose nya.

segitu dulu temaaans.

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Baru dapet kohaku blitar 40cm, mulai besok menunya full LC akan update lg perkembangannya

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bilung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Saya sudah 2 minggu coba LC dari om tenonx (versi lama yg gampang hancur  ::  ) menurut saya efek yang paling menonjol sejauh ini pada shining, ogon saya jauh lebih mengkilap dibanding sebelumnya (mau upload foto tapi lupa dimana filenya.....  :: ). Shiroji dan beni juga sipp. Singkatnya untuk efek ke ikan saya PUAASSSS  :: 

Tapi ada sedikit masukan om chandra: baunya terlalu menyengat meski lama-lama hilang tapi cukup mengganggu; yang kedua kotoran ikan hancur sehingga cukup mengotori kolam, mungkin tidak masalah kalau yang filternya mumpuni tapi bagi saya cukup mengganggu.

Sukses terus om chandra dengan inovasinya....

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

> Thanks om fox, kalau kotoran ikannya masih hancur apa sudah lebih baik om?


Saya Jawab yah om f0x... Kotoran ikannya di LC Batch Baru sudah tidak hancur lg. tapi lebih baik Om kasih makannya dikit2 tapi sering om. Dalam Arti 2 jam sekali. supaya Ikannya lebih bagus menyerap gizi pada LC nya, dan kerja filter tidak berat. Selamat mencoba OM.

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

> *LAPOR.....!!!
> Hasil Uji coba dengan cara feeding yang bener... Hasilnya  SANGAT MEMUASKAN. ...!!*


Yang bener itu maksud nya gimana yah Om..... 3 kali kah...?

----------


## Hans Hanibal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

> feeding yg bener kl pake LC sinking adalah pakan di berikan sedikit2..di usahakan habis di makan ikan sebelum menyentuh dasar kolam....dan kl bisa  intervalnya 2 jam sekali atau 3% bodymass....krn komposisinya di set dgn pemberian pakan 2-3% body mass...


hah,,, per 2 jam,,,,,  ::  saya pikir sehari 3 kali 5 menit.....

weekend ini or minggu depan coba ahh,,,,  ::  mudah2an udah nyampe dr om lucky,,,,  ::

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

wah kok kayaknya mantab nieh pellet. Kecil kecil cabe rawit. Tadinya mau beli sanko WG / SS jadi urung niat nieh hehehehe....

Kira kira ini pellet nya keras ga yah ? ikan mudah mencerna bukan ? 

Info sekitaran jogja di mana yah ? agen yang jual ?

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Ane mau ikutan coba juga ahhhh....  ::

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hallo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

> saran di terima....
> mungkin om2 tau dimana beli mesin pelet floating ( bkn yg pake steam) di Indonesia?


cek di sini , bro http://www.tokomesin.com

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> *Berarti selama gak produksi untuk beberapa bulan ini stock terbatas dong Om Candra.......?? Ato malah udah habis semua.......??*


masih ada om Lukas...terbatas

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

aku butuh nih di smg siapa ya yg ada

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danke76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlinaya

kalo di sunter beli dimana om?

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlinaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlinaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## corgan07

iya..sama kaya om suga...

om candra...ditunggu ya kalo udah ada...saya nubi pgn nyobain...abis baca testi-nya mantep bgt nih...

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

waduhh....
dibuang donk  ::

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danke76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lie70

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

ayooo ayooo mhn pemberitaannya beli dmana nih pakannya...????

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zelldinx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> om wagiman,
> biar gak penasaran datang aja ke rumahnya om chandra pasti nanti om chandranya gak tega....dikasih deh barang 1ons  atau 2 ons sbg icip-icip. kan cibubur ama bogor deket...


hahaha...beneran abis om...saya aja skrg jdinya pake SS...

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putra_agent07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putra_agent07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> mau ikutan testi niy...:
> 
> baru seminggu pakai LC setelah order yang indent begitu lamanya dari om chandra, maka testimonial dari saya adalah:
> 
>      1. Ikan rakus makannya dan terlihat sehat 
>      2. Sumi jadi tebal, pekat dan solid
>      3. Body udah mulai keliatan jadi montok dan shining,
>      4. kolam tidak keruh karena kotorannya padat dan tidak hancur kena air terjun.
> 
> ...


ada foto before - afternya om? jadi penasaran nih....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> terimakasih om Lukman, om Andrei, om Teja atas testimoninya....
> 
> berikut informasi kandungan di LC:
> - Fish meal (ex lokal)
> - Wheat Flour (segitiga biru)
> - potato starch ( ex Germany)
> - Marygold Powder ( ex China)
> - Stevia Leaves (ex lokal)
> - Montmorillonite Clay ( ex lokal)
> ...


Keren...  :Clap2: 
Saya juga punya resep tapi masih sederhana.

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Bisa dibuatkan untuk special order om Candra?


bisa aja....bisa hub saya di 087870966005....thx

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> kapan mau diposting resepnya om??


 resepnya hanya eksperimen pribadi om... belum tentu cocok buat yg lain.

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## erlika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aliy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didit_46

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nismokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

cibubur/cileungsi pesannya kemana om2 sekalian.....

----------


## 470N

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andre26

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sigit#31

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

> harganya kisaran berapa sie per kilo... mau coba dunk...


Kalo nggak salah 2kg 100rb

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## J.S

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

om tupai, kalo boleh tau itu brp lama yah dikasih makan pelet om candra dari foto atas ke yg bawah?

terus ada tambah kasih makan / vitamin / dll yg lain ga? atau murni pelet om candra tok..

badan nya itu yg mantaps loh pertumbuhan nya.

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ini aktif ....
kalo ga bisa dapatkan di sekitarnya itu bisa telp n bisa dikirim via TIKI JNE

Bandung dan sekitarnya.......LUKAS ...081320427772

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dodol_c4

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

waduh om chandra. aku jadi pingin nyoba lc

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hancur di kemasan om Candra..bisa jadi jg krn stok lama

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stvnsaputra

bisa pm harganya om?
thanks

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> Bisa langsung ke om Chandra.. ata ke om beearacer ya om...


owh bgtu...tdi di forum sblah saya uda tnya ke om beearacernya..tnggl tnggu blsannya..hahah

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Om beearacer, kalo pakai all-in-one dikombinasikan sama color spirulina baik atau tdk dianjurkan?

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## me1me19

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

> Wah bu mey pernah mencicipi? Mulai hari ini lagi coba pake all in one, pengamatan hari pertama ikan sangat suka cuma kotoran cukup banyak yang lain blum keliatan


Baunya enak kok om.
Nggak tau rasanya.
Nggak berani mencicipi. Nanti ditiru anak, bahaya. Koiku nggak kebagian dong.

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

harga untuk semua variasi sama ya om, sama yg ukuran 2 mm udah ada blm om _beearacer_

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

om tlg pm dong all pricelist nya. packingnya brp kg?

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajars2003

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Om bear dan om chandra. Usul aja. Mungkin disediakan packingan 5 kg dan 10 kg. Dan tentunya harga lebih ekonomis.


Harga LC dibanding kualitas sudah ekonomis lho om..  :: 

Anyway, thank you inputnya..  ::

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JackSupeGan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

order jumat lalu kmrn dah nyampe dgn selamat...thanks om tupai/om candra......today start feeding lc food pb....kesan pertama awalnya ikan agak malu2 tapi langsung nyosor bbrp menit kemudian. air tdk keruh dan tdk berminyak... kotoran ikan jg tdk banyak, jauh lebih rendah dari kalo saya pake hi growth food merk lain. kesan pertama puas...tinggal nunggu hasilnya pada sumi.

minus cuma 1: saya dpt yg size s..2mm padahal ikan udah gede2....jadinya agak kesusahan ikannya utk melahap...butuh kerja extra  ::

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## keanerr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Price list nya om


Udah di pm ya om..silakan dicek..

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stefie885

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Saya pesan juga, yang premium dah mau habis,..
> 
> fajarhto/premium/2/m
> fajarhto/complete color/1/m
> 
> gak ada yang ukuran 5kg yah om? kalau ada yg premium saya pesan yg 5kg aja,1 pack.


Kemasannya ttp per 2kg om..supaya tetap fresh..  :: 
Thanks om..dicatat ordernya..   ::

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saputpoleng

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ezyrendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Laris manis...

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

[QUOTE=candra_w;405585]


> Di tajur om...depan unitex


om saya pm minta lokasi tepatnya ya

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

